# Minecraft and VVVVVV Giveaway



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 5, 2010)

http://minecraft.net/





I made a mistake. That was for purchasing the game for somebody. Rather than disappoint you guys, I'll be purchasing a Minecraft account for one lucky person. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Second Place Prize*: VVVVVV on Steam
*Deadline:* November 12 
Remember to have a Minecraft username and a Steam username in your posts.

*Entries:* If you aren't on it, don't worry. I'm not done yet.
http://pastebin.com/LAts0vrd


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I want it   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




minecraft: Joe88
steam: nbr_Joe88


----------



## rofflwaffls (Nov 5, 2010)

Name: Radikin


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 5, 2010)

Spread the joy!! I already have a account, so I won't compete, but I like the idea!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 5, 2010)

UH OH
I made a mistake. That was for purchasing the game for somebody. Rather than disappoint you guys, I'll be purchasing a Minecraft account for one lucky person. Perhaps, two accounts!
*Deadline:* November 12


----------



## keine (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Depravo (Nov 5, 2010)

That's very kind of you.  I've already bought it though so I'm out.


----------



## Dangy (Nov 5, 2010)

I also have an account, but I think this is a great idea.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 5, 2010)

infinitezero09 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Minecraft) I've been drooling to play minecraft now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how many GB is it?

Username : http://steamcommunity.com/id/IZ09/

Add me if you want, be sure to tell me you're from GBATEMP


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 5, 2010)

Steam: vaughnb21
Minecraft: tatarakogasa


----------



## BloodyFlame (Nov 5, 2010)

Minecraft Username: BloodyFlame

I really want to play Minecraft. My friend has been letting me play Minecraft on his computer, so I really want it for my computer.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Nov 5, 2010)

Steam: BowlOfSpiders

Minecraft: BowlOfSpiders

Thanks for the generous give away!


----------



## ByteMunch (Nov 5, 2010)

It _is_ my birthday...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Steam: Bytemunch
Minecraft: Bytemunch


----------



## Bently (Nov 5, 2010)

Steam: BentlyDang
Minecraft: imeepalot


----------



## Delta517 (Nov 5, 2010)

Steam: Atle517
Minecraft: Delta517

Hope I win, but I rarely have any luck in winning in these kinds of competitions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Would love to play with you tempers on Tempcraft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for holding the competition though.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll give it a try

Steam: Jurassicplayer
Minecraft: Jurassicplayer


----------



## geoflcl (Nov 5, 2010)

Nyeh... Why not? I do appreciate this generous offer, SoulSnatcher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Minecraftification: geoflcl
Steaminess: geoflcl


----------



## qlum (Nov 5, 2010)

I really want to play Minecraft on my on account instead of my brothers account, even though I brought the account for him.

my Steam name is qlum as is the name of my Minecraft account .


----------



## ~De arimasu (Nov 5, 2010)

That's mighty generous of you Soul Snatcher.

Steam: Roosey
Minecraft: Roosey


----------



## chyyran (Nov 6, 2010)

Minecraft: ron97595

Thanks Alot, I would love to play on Tempcraft, but I can't right now..


----------



## Range-TE (Nov 6, 2010)

whoa, you're one generous guy!

Steam : Range_TE
Minecraft : Range_TE


----------



## SilentRevolt (Nov 6, 2010)

Steam:Revolt894
Minecraft:Silentrevolt

I guess,i should try too,watching minecraft vids on youtube makes me want to play it


----------



## Inunah (Nov 6, 2010)

Don't got a Steam account, and already have a paid Minecraft account, but can I still participate in the Steam Giveaway?


----------



## wchill (Nov 6, 2010)

Steam: wchill
Minecraft: wchill


----------



## lolzed (Nov 6, 2010)

Steam: kozloz
Minecraft: kozloz

Hope I win


----------



## 12cyco12 (Nov 6, 2010)

i had to reset my password for gbatemp so i could log in again. havent been here for a while.

probibly wont win but ill try anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




minecraft:Nipping
Steam:Nipping

maybe this way i can stop visiting my cousins every weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

(btw i hope the winner has nothing to do with how many posts they have made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## iFish (Nov 6, 2010)

I already share a minecraft account with a friend but

Minecraft: ifish

Steam: ifish12


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 6, 2010)

12cyco12 said:
			
		

> (btw i hope the winner has nothing to do with how many posts they have made
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? What makes you think that will be the rules of winning?


----------



## 12cyco12 (Nov 6, 2010)

i dont know just trying to throw in some humor


----------



## Aeladya (Nov 6, 2010)

I would love to play Minecraft, but sadly I cannot afford it. I am in the process of moving. My laptop cannot play it (apparently Minecraft is incompatible with Intel graphics cards), but my desktop can.


Minecraft and Steam account name: Aeladya


----------



## ComplicatioN (Nov 6, 2010)

Minecraft:CompliicatioN

Good giveaway


----------



## Alato (Nov 6, 2010)

Don't really know what I'm supposed to do or say, BUT. Minecraft account? I need one. : ]

Minecraft: Alato


----------



## updowners (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm not really interested in Minecraft because I own it now but I'm pretty interested in the runner-up prize, VVVVVV.

Both usernames: updowners


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 6, 2010)

I'll enter for the Minecraft giveaway on someone elses behalf; Countbisquit
as for steam: Antoligy


----------



## denieru7 (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, that's so awesome of you to do this Soul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Minecraft: denieru7
Steam: denieru7

(As you can see I'm not creative with usernames =P)

I only want Minecraft


----------



## HaniKazmi (Nov 6, 2010)

Steam: Hani_Kazmi
Minecraft: HaniKazmi

Thanks for being this generous.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Nov 6, 2010)

Steam: tijntje_7 (alibi, cheesepwn)
Minecraft: Azeirah





I hope I win ^^


----------



## Kkolko (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, I'd like both games so why not enter. It's not like I ever win  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Minecraft: Kolko
Steam: Koenkolko


----------



## pitman (Nov 6, 2010)

More contests I'll never win WEEEEEEE

How trains used to run in the past: pitman


----------



## injected11 (Nov 6, 2010)

Minecraft: injected11
Steam: injected11

Very generous of you, SoulSnatcher. Good luck to everyone else hoping to win.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Nov 6, 2010)

Minecraft: PeregrinFig

Even if I don't win, you, sir, are awesome.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 6, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Even if I don't win, you, sir, are awesome.



Agreed

Minecraft : Rowanchap

Steam : Rowanchap


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, let's give it a try:

Minecraft: DaRk_ViVi
Steam: darkvivi


----------



## bnwchbammer (Nov 6, 2010)

Quite the generous bunch we have here at the temp.
Wish I wasn't poor so I could do this.
Usernames for both: bnwchbammer


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 6, 2010)

SteamID: iBeHikaru
no minecraft id.
If anybody has bought a TF2 and has no one to give it to, my sister's been dying to play it


----------



## MasterPenguin (Nov 6, 2010)

Just steam, I already have minecraft, so give it to the next person if I win. :]

My steam page


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Nov 6, 2010)

Minecraft: Puppy_Washer

Man, I would love to win this. Been wanting to get into Minecraft for ages now!


----------



## Zonix (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd love a copy of Minecraft as I already have VVVVVV.

My minecraft name is "Nautilus"


----------



## Gaz777 (Nov 7, 2010)

Might aswell enter,

Minecraft: Gaz777

Steam: onlyaname


----------



## Shadz (Nov 8, 2010)

Steam: Shadowknight523
Minecraft: Shadz


----------



## Snorlax (Nov 8, 2010)

Good on you Soul. 
Glad to see you're sharing 'round the Minecraft love. :3


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm only in for the the steam game
Kwartel @ both though


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 8, 2010)

Minecraft: eclipsezeromh
Steam: eclipsezeromh

This should be fun :3


----------



## Metalik (Nov 8, 2010)

Steam : http://steamcommunity.com/id/Metalik4ever/
Minecraft : Metalik


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 10, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> infinitezero09
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To tell you the truth... Uuuhh.... It really aint over a GB and it really aint over 100 MB its below 10 MB >.>
This is what you cant do in minecraft multiplayer:
Zombies dont come out at night, Redstone wire doesnt work, Minecart doesnt work, Portal to hell/nether doesnt work, you can only find monsters in dungeons which is very very very very hard to find and you cant kill yourself, I think you can kill the animals but it takes like 50 hits >.>
So if you want minecraft
"Go ahead, Make my day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
Minecraft: tails100
Steam: maplemage
And question: Why do you do this? You are very generous =D
(I hope it doesnt count on whos been the longest on gbatemp, nah jokes >.>)


----------



## xShinobi (Nov 10, 2010)

Minecraft: kShinobii
Steam: firephoenix756


----------



## rashef (Nov 10, 2010)

... XD.

minecraft: rashef
steam: rashef

I know, 0 originality.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 11, 2010)

Slightly unrelated, but after you get the game (Minecraft), be sure to check out the official thread, and the TempCraft servers (both Survival and Classic).


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 11, 2010)

steam: juggernaut911
mc: juggernaut911


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 11, 2010)

Minecraft: gameboy13
Steam: gameboy13

This should be fun.


----------



## Netr0 (Nov 13, 2010)

Minecraft username is : Netr0
Steam is : Netr019


Made it with an hr 30mins to spare before nov 13th ;p

Thanks


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 15, 2010)

*WINNERS!*
I used random.org.

*keine*: You won Minecraft! You'll get it in about a week.
*geoflcl*: You won VVVVVV! You'll also get it in about a week.


----------



## geoflcl (Nov 15, 2010)

Wowee, I won something!

Muchas gracias, SoulSnatcher!


----------



## rashef (Nov 16, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaaaay! I won nothing at all... as per usual. 
Congratulations to the luckier ones and... have a nice game I guess. XD


----------



## keine (Dec 8, 2010)

HurraH!!!!!!!

First thing I've ever won in my life!!! Thanks SoulSnatcher. +500 karma this fine December season.

EDIT:: SoulSnatcher came through on the awesome Christmas gift.


----------

